# Lounge is dead ?



## Stormseed (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey friends...

Since a few days I have not experienced any kind of Dhamaal (I dont know the english meaning of Dhamaal) in the Lounge like we had before ?

No one seems to be interested to put on new topics like they did earlier ? Where is everyone who contributed to make the Lounge lively as it was ? I think this is the best way to get relief from stress from our work in office because nowadays we are overloaded in these days of so called "recession" and you would not believe I am affected bad enough too ! I never got the yearly increment in my pay package and the bonus was like "no bonus" 

I am missing you all and your topics ! Please come back !!!! 

I dont feel like to visit this page as frequently as I did earlier...its half dead ? Please bring it to life !! 

I CAN HELP


----------



## Patience (Feb 12, 2009)

It is quieter - but not dead! I guess we are busy - I know I am. But posting and reading here is fun.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, I too have noticed that the gang hasn't been lounge lizarding much lately. I can only assume that Rory has been recruited to nappy duty or bottle washing. I'm guessing that, deprived of her best banter-mate, Emma has opted to go back to her support group meetings.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 12, 2009)

...and the rest of us are battling a crumbling economy, dealing with company re-org and keeping a close eye on the job market just in case things don't go to plan!


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 12, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> ...and the rest of us are battling a crumbling economy, dealing with company re-org and keeping a close eye on the job market just in case things don't go to plan!


 
And here I thought that was just me!   Plus, for me, this is the final week of UAT on my portion of a monster data warehouse project. long hours...


----------



## texasalynn (Feb 12, 2009)

And we are in the midst of the annual audit


----------



## Domski (Feb 12, 2009)

And I just can't think of anything funny to say.

Tomorrow will be better, IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## texasalynn (Feb 12, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> in case things don't go to plan!



you mean there's a plan?  Nobody told me!

Plus I'm planning a revolt about the stimulas - got my musket ready


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 12, 2009)

I am very busy too.  I only managed to watch 25 minutes of my Cadfael video tonight on the train.  So tired...


----------



## Domski (Feb 12, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I am very busy too.  I only managed to watch 25 minutes of my Cadfael video tonight on the train.  So tired...



And you managed to stay awake until your stop!!! Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 12, 2009)

Domski said:


> And you managed to stay awake until your stop!!! Maybe I missed something.



Ah the folly of youth!  Cadfael is fine TV drama!


----------



## Domski (Feb 12, 2009)

You're too kind. It's been many a year since anyone called me a youth!!!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you share the same haircut Richard ?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 13, 2009)

Give me a few years and I'm sure I'll have a bald pate to match the monks!


----------



## Expiry (Feb 13, 2009)

I know there's a credit crunch on, but surely things aren't so bad the people have started sharing haircuts?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 13, 2009)

texasalynn said:


> you mean there's a plan?  Nobody told me!



Hmmm, on second thoughts perhaps I should give up planning:

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva,SunSans-Regular]Planning is an unnatural process; it is much more fun to do something. The nicest thing about not planning is that failure comes as a complete surprise, rather than being preceded by a period of worry and depression. - Sir John Harvey-Jones*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Yes, I too have noticed that the gang hasn't been lounge lizarding much lately. I can only assume that Rory has been recruited to nappy duty or bottle washing. I'm guessing that, deprived of her best banter-mate, Emma has opted to go back to her support group meetings.



I miss Rory! But I blame Domski really - he hasn't posted anything for me to get pedantic about in ages!

(PS It's my birthday today. You can all come and be nice to me if you want. I feel old. Although not as old as Rory or Richard  )


----------



## Patience (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, happy birthday. I did know that, I just hadn't got round to wishing you one. Sorry! **** I am lame! I hope you have a lovely day.

xx


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 13, 2009)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!  Not sure how far you are from Richard or Rory, but I'm sure you could talk them into buying you a pint (or whatever your preferred libation may be) if you can find a meetin' spot!


----------



## Domski (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Emma!!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Hehe - thank you Bryony! I was worried for a minute there about how you knew - I'm hoping FB - otherwise I've published security information somewhere and forgotten about it!

EDIT - no way am I going drinking with Richard and Rory - I'm not suicidal!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Emma!


----------



## texasalynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emma!


----------



## schielrn (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emma! Is a birthday really secure, top secret information?

They give you an option on this site to show it in your profile, but I dunno if there is a way to search for people's birthdays on this site?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd never noticed that birthday thing in the profile!

You're probably one step closer to being able to hack my credit card now. Not that it will do you any good!


----------



## schielrn (Feb 13, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> I'd never noticed that birthday thing in the profile!
> 
> You're probably one step closer to being able to hack my credit card now. Not that it will do you any good!


LOL!

Now now, I don't have you're mothers maiden name yet. It just all takes time. :wink:

Does anyone's credit cards mean anything anymore at least in the U.S. because the government will just magically find some money somewhere for a bailout.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

How come I keep having to pay my bill then?!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emma!  (ageist abuse directed at me notwithstanding!)

Just for the record:  I do not drink to excess - it's all Rory!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Emma.... but then being FB buds I've already wished you a happy birthday there also so now I'm just spoiling you...from what I recall you're a spring chicken when compared to R&R (... not very apt is it: R&R) ... I can tell you that the view from up here at the top of the hill isn't all that bad though we'll have to ask R&R what it's actually like on the "other" side...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Just for the record:  I do not drink to excess - it's all Rory!



You're just jealous that you can't keep up 

Luke - I feel very honoured to have received two lots of birthday wishes!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 13, 2009)

True Rich can't keep up with the pints, but heck you should see him eat.  He has a dish named after him at our regular meet pub.  'The Richard', triple burger with the works!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Feb 13, 2009)

Jon, I doubt it has the word "work" anywhere in it's description - Richard wouldn't go anywhere near it if it did would he ?!


----------



## hatman (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmm, seems to me that the lounge may not be so dead after all, if this thread is any indicator.

Happy Birthday Emma.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's incredibly busy.  I am lucky if I can read some Lounge posts once a week.  Never mind answerring questions in the main forum anymore.  I have a new respect for people who have been doing this for years longer than me... and have thousands more posts...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 13, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> True Rich can't keep up with the pints, but heck you should see him eat.  He has a dish named after him at our regular meet pub.  'The Richard', triple burger with the works!



Oii!!!!!



			
				DonkeyOte said:
			
		

> Jon, I doubt it has the word "work" anywhere in it's description - Richard wouldn't go anywhere near it if it did would he ?!



Double-Oii!!!!!

It's actually a Quad burger by the way...

I am not lazy or work-shy! Well, sometimes anyway...


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2009)

A very belated happy birthday, Emma! I would be happy to buy you a pint, but I'm afraid I'm unwilling to venture up to Peterborough to do it!!
The rest of you can sod off with your ageist and alcoholist comments.  And I haven't had a pint for weeks...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Feb 16, 2009)

What's wrong with Peterborough?


----------



## Domski (Feb 16, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> What's wrong with Peterborough?


 
What's right with it? 

Dom


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> What's wrong with Peterborough?


 
Well, it's better than Kettering and Corby, but beyond that I'm struggling for good points...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 16, 2009)

rorya said:


> The rest of you can sod off with your ageist and alcoholist comments.  And I haven't had a pint for weeks...



Yeh it's true, since the birth of his little girl he's stopped drinking pints and moved onto liquor with a little more kick!


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2009)

Who needs to drink? I'm incoherent and stumbling around all the time anyway. (yes, I know, no change there then. )


----------



## Patience (Feb 16, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> Hehe - thank you Bryony! I was worried for a minute there about how you knew - I'm hoping FB - otherwise I've published security information somewhere and forgotten about it!



I could write something really scary like, oh I don't know - I've been searching through your bins, am camped in the abandonned Vauxhall Astra at the end of the road and saw your hubby carrying birthday wrapping paper into your house, but no - it was Facebook!

By the way, I really hope there ISN'T an abanddoned Vauxhall Astra at the end of your road, other wise I look really shifty, now...


----------



## riaz (Feb 16, 2009)

Seeing as I am technically challenged, I don't know how to use FB (even had to google FB to find out what it was), and I have to wait for someone else to tell me its someone's birthday. So

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA,very belated  and I hope it was a red letter day for you.


----------

